# Got Doves???



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just picked up my dove stamp today and got my daughter her first hunting / fishing license... Arizona Game and Fish Dept. new license for kids is only $5 Dove season opens Sept 1st... any one going dove hunting? Sorry Glen I know it's illegal in MI...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

How do you make them?.. I soak them in vinegar and water overnight in the fridge...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try orange juice, I do that and then wrap them in bacon and pop them on the grill or under the broiler.

It only takes a half strip of bacon and a toothpick on each one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, Eric. I'll be right over but I'm heading out for some crows in about an hour. Do you think anyone would taste the difference? You first!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep!! Yep!! will be hunting with Dad come opening day.

















Marinated in Allegro stuffed with Habanero cheese and wrapped in thick sliced pepper bacon.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Once again, Bigdrowdy1 shows us why he's king of the smoker. You have made me so hungry with those pictues.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Glenway I haven't forgot you on the crow calls. I found only 1 and it is made from Argentine Lignum Vitae wood. I may have sold the others I think I sent Skip a Cherry wood Crow call but can remember what happened to the others. Wife likes to help clean up my call room some times. :doh:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one thing I do miss about the valley, Eric

Both sons and I used to go every year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Try orange juice, I do that and then wrap them in bacon and pop them on the grill or under the broiler.
> It only takes a half strip of bacon and a toothpick on each one.


 I'll have to give the OJ a try Don. I do wrap them in a half strip of thick cut bacon with a little salt and pepper. Dove "shish kabob's". in the past I used saltwater to soak them, but it turns the meat a white/gray color...when I was a kid my father would just fry them in butter and onions...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> OK, Eric. I'll be right over but I'm heading out for some crows in about an hour. Do you think anyone would taste the difference? You first!


 they will be done @ 3 pm. Glen... I'll pass on the crow, let me know how they taste.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Yep!! Yep!! will be hunting with Dad come opening day.
> 
> Marinated in Allegro stuffed with Habanero cheese and wrapped in thick sliced pepper bacon.


 They Look Tasty... That's great you go with your Dad Rodney... I started going with mine when I was two years old, we would sit on the RR tracks and I would watch him shoot... He let me shoot the 12 Ga. when I was 3 or 4 I never forgot that day. what is Allegro? sound's like it would put lead in your pencil...lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> That is one thing I do miss about the valley, Eric
> Both sons and I used to go every year.


Well why did you stop? you don't have doves up there? we have a but-load down here, and all the snakes you can eat. Come on down Ed, and shoot some.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well they didn't turn gray...


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dove is one of my favorite seasons. Try cutting the breasts into thirds and soak in teriyaki. I make stir fry with them. Bacon wrapped over a camp fire is good.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have duck and goose season opening here on the first of septermber. Moose and caribou has opened in some areas already and we can shoot them on the ground.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

alclark2 said:


> Dove is one of my favorite seasons. Try cutting the breasts into thirds and soak in teriyaki. I make stir fry with them. Bacon wrapped over a camp fire is good.


 that sounds good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

knapper said:


> We have duck and goose season opening here on the first of septermber. Moose and caribou has opened in some areas already and we can shoot them on the ground.


 so you don't like to shoot them in the air?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I assume he means the moose and caribou have enormous wings and the sight of them flying scares the ducks and geese enough that they stay on the ground.....just an assumption though, as I haven't seen any when I've been to Alaska.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

DAH!!!! Don the moose and caribou are molting and cant fly at that time year !!! Geeez!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, there are a few doves up here but they are very few not worth hunting.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

we have a dove season,but have never gone

could you imagine how much damage a moose flying over head would do when he took a dump in mid flight


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh boy, that would be bad, way bad.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Got these yesterday but I don't believe bacon will help.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., maybe a pound of bacon for each one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, there are a few doves up here but they are very few not worth hunting.


 well that sucks...


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

You guys really should try marinating for 2 days in pineapple juice. The acids tenderize the meat even more. After that, wrap in bacon, brush on your favorite barbeque sauce, then grill. watch that grill though, it will flame up like mad when the bacon juice starts flowing. Unbelievably good. I do this with deer steaks. you will be in a meat coma.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for all the recipes guys... but I have a small problem, I went out last night to see how many doves were flying and make a few stands, I only counted 4 doves, and 0 coyotes. I am going to look for a better spot, maybe the rain has something to do with it... on a good note, I didn't see any snakes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go out first thing in the AM, they all seem to leave the roost at about the same time. If it was raining in the AM, that will hold them tight on the roost.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I met a guy while I was in the service who loved crow. He was later kicked out for being a racist and moved to Indiana and started his own racist group at a college. I guess I can't say I'm surprised in hind sight.

Dove season is one of my favorites, it is one of the only times of year I shoot my shotgun (it shows). Most of our upland stuff has been wiped out by coyotes, poor management, and habitat loss. So dove is the only bird hunting I have left. Waterfowl is a money pit, and cuts into coyote season so I don't consider it a option.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

With all the rain we are getting, the doves are going to be scattered...


----------

